# Water pumt not working - Adria Classica 543 PK



## Limbobski (Mar 17, 2018)

My hot- and cold water is no longer working after some guests have left the camper. When I turn on the tap I hear the click, but the pump doesn't start. This is the same for both faucets and the shower.

I have taken apart the electronics that go to the pump and as far as I can see there is no power going to the pump.

I have changed the fuse in the CSV 400-1 A unit, but this didn't help. Both batteries have power.

It is very hard to follow the cables, so I am not sure how it is all connected. Is there anything simple like a switch to turn off the water?

How should I go about debugging this problem?

Thanks for any help


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Limbobski said:


> My hot- and cold water is no longer working after some guests have left the camper. When I turn on the tap I hear the click, but the pump doesn't start. This is the same for both faucets and the shower.
> 
> I have taken apart the electronics that go to the pump and as far as I can see there is no power going to the pump.
> 
> ...


Can you confirm this is a caravan and the pump is located in an outside water container? In any event there will be a pump isolator switch somewhere, either as part of the control panel or elsewhere.
Looking at the electrical schematic drawing it is shows that the +12v for the pump is switched via the tap/s to the pump. It should be fairly simple with a meter to trace the 12v from the CV400 to the pump contacts. See Page 10 of the link http://web.adria.dk/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Schaudt-CSV-400_EN.pdf


----------



## Limbobski (Mar 17, 2018)

The pump is located inside the water tank itself. It is usually switched on when turning one of the taps on, but it doesn't any longer.

Either the pump is bad or the power isn't getting to it. I might disconnect it entirely and connect it to the battery directly, to see if it turns on. This should work, right?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm really just putting your post to the top of the pile - everyone here knows I'm clueless when it comes to electrics.

But I'm also interested to know why Ray should assume it's a caravan??


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I'm really just putting your post to the top of the pile - everyone here knows I'm clueless when it comes to electrics.
> 
> But I'm also interested to know why Ray should assume it's a caravan??


http://www.ecc.dk/541

http://campingvogne.dcu.dk/Campingvogn?p=35708&Page=98&ItemPrPage=20&SortId=6


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

if it has a pump in the tank i would suggest that you check the pump they do go wrong and luckily they are cheap

if you find it chack that 12v is getting to it with a tap open


barry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

rayc said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really just putting your post to the top of the pile - everyone here knows I'm clueless when it comes to electrics.
> ...


Ah, he did say camper so I just took him at his word 😞


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Ah, he did say camper so I just took him at his word 😞


Is that a swear word at the end?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Eh?! I'm seeing only a sad face....


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Eh?! I'm seeing only a sad face....


I see this; 😞

I guess it is the code for sad faced emoticon. Why I see the code and not the emoticon is beyond my understanding.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Eh?! I'm seeing only a sad face....


Code for 😞 for me too.

Terry

Not the pic below.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not much help to you at all I'm afraid. I see the actual emoticon in both your posts 🙂

However, when I'm writing a post (on the phone as I am mostly) I do actually have to write the code, rather than a smilie from my store - if I use that, it comes out as a question mark. Who knows?! I've just learned to work round it. So you'll just have to learn to read the code 😉

If that's our biggest problem.... 🙂


----------

